# Winter Canadian Weddings



## Peanuts (Dec 30, 2008)

... are suicide 

No really, they are quite delightful - as long as there is a warm limo/car nearby and a nice mug of hot chocolate waiting.  I thought I would share some images from the last two weekends in which there was plenty of snow and Arctic wind to top it off!  I also added some in from a November wedding in which we were all delighted to see a nice Chinook arch over the Rockies.  Oh.. and a model shoot.  I am so random today!

If you are curious about any EXIF data or anything, just ask 

1. The temple down in Cardston is _gorgeous_ I had never been there before!






2.  It was a bit chilly - this was the hot air release vent 





3. They got bling





4.





5.





6. Most fun couple - they were ridiculously in synch 





7.





8.  It was -26*C outside!  I was ready to pack it in and they were just saying 'oh.. we are fine.. let's do some more'





9.  





10.  Best reception EVER.. they had a couple do some swing dancing then give lessons to the guests!





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.  They had just come out of the temple and were swarmed by their little cousins and nieces/nephews





17.





18.  This one is far from technically perfect but it cracks me up all the same





19.





20.





The End


----------



## schumionbike (Dec 30, 2008)

wow, very nice shots, that's quite cold though!!


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow, so many gorgeous ones there, I don't know where to start! Love your use of strong colours in the wedding photos. My faves are 1 (cute pose), 4 (love the gritty background and composition), 6 (you get a real feel for their funloving side), 7 (so retro!), 15 (the colours and arch rock!), and 16 (so sweet). Not to say there's anything wrong with the rest.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 30, 2008)

Well done Brittany.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Dec 30, 2008)

:hail:Great shots as always!  Love your work .  I have some questions on what your lugging around for receptions.  I love the lighting in #10, it is brilliant.  What where you using as lighting?  You have a prefect blend of fill and ambient light.  We're you able to bounce off ceiling?  From the picture it looks black.  What lens and aperture/iso did you shoot at for those pictures at that reception?  Thanks for any input, great job


----------



## Crimsonandwhite (Dec 30, 2008)

Every time you post, you make me want to quit photography..........

You are awesome....


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone!

Buzzzerker:  Before I forget the stats here are the EXIF data.  Both are ISO 1600, f/2.8.  The one on the left is 1/30 and the one on the right is 1/50.

I can't recall 110% but I am quite certain I was bouncing it off of a greyish/brown wall behind me.  There is a slim chance I did bounce it off the ceiling - although the ceiling was black (what a pain!)  I was going through batteries like you wouldn't believe at this reception!  As for gear, all I had was a 580 EX II which - if I bring an assistant I might have them stationed across the dancefloor with another flash but.. not this time.

Hopefully that helps some.


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 31, 2008)

oh.. *bump*


----------



## eyeye (Dec 31, 2008)

you know your brilliant!


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info!

That picture looks great for ISO 1600, what canon body are you using?  Sorry about all the questions.  It's amazing there is no motion blur at 1/30 and an excellent depth of focus for 2.8, I usually have to shoot at f-4 1/60 to get a usable picture....maybe its time for me to switch to canon.  I just did a candle lit reception with a tall black ceiling......pretty tough job.  

Thanks for the info and keep those pictures coming


----------



## MelodySoul (Dec 31, 2008)

Beautiful work. Makes me hate my own wedding photos ever more! lol


----------



## Erik McCormick (Dec 31, 2008)

I thought I wanted to start trying weddings again, but it's hard to compare to images like these!  Fantastic, FANTASTIC work.  Very impressive!


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Dec 31, 2008)

I think I'm going to bookmark this page if I ever need inspiration for wedding shots.  You put all the wedding shot's I've ever done to shame. Utter shame.  

These are all amazing, even your "technically flawed" ones.

EDIT: wait? Cardston? I've shot a couple of weddings there. I thought I recognized that temple! Are you based out of Lethbridge or something?


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh goodness you are all cracking me up!

Buzz: I was using a 5D Mark II which handles noise remarkably well.  There is actually a little bit of motion blur at his coat tails (er.. suit... tails? .. bottom of his jacket..?) You can see it here: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3086/3149427648_5d9b6db6d9_o.jpg
I don't mind the questions at all!  

Mr. Dubious:  I am 'based' out of Calgary - the groom's sister was starting her photography business and got my name from another photographer.  They had their wedding down in Cardston at the temple and had the reception later in Calgary.  It was an early morning to go from Calgary to Cardston for 9AM but oh so worth it.  Honestly, I couldn't get out of my head how modern the temple looks!  You are lucky to live closer to have the opportunity to shoot weddings there! I have been down to Lethbridge only once for a junior high track meet at the university.  let's just say there wasn't a lack of wind that day


----------



## musiksykeo (Jan 1, 2009)

omg i love your work. Wedding phototgraphy is something i really want to try get into once ive gotten  more skilled with my camera but a ll your work is truely inspirational


----------



## rufus5150 (Jan 1, 2009)

Excellent work all around. I love #4 but I have to admit, I don't 'get' #5 at all, technically spot-on but I can't pull out what the image is trying to convey.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## rubbertree (Jan 3, 2009)

I am a huge fan of your work! 
Can you tell me which lens you used in #4 and #8? And #11 is so unique, the light and bokeh combo are outstanding.


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.

Rubbertree for 4 I used the 24-70 and for 8 I am quite certain it was the 135mm


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 5, 2009)

A-freaking-mazing.


----------



## 3of11 (Jan 6, 2009)

Your work always inspires me.  Great job on these.


----------



## craig (Jan 6, 2009)

Whoa!!!! Beautiful and original work. Love the style in these.

Love & Bass


----------



## dtornabene1 (Jan 6, 2009)

I think a ring light would have been better on 13 and 19 seems too saturated.  With that said...

Brittany Esther has an eye for the unseen.  Her photography is what you get when upgrading from first-class.  This is not about technical specifications, lighting technique, or composition.  No, this is raw, unabated talent.

My thoughts are this:

Brittany will be one of the wedding photographers of our era.  She will make a book; most likely two.  Coffee table and instructional.  However, she will fall short on the instructional because what she has can not be taught.  

I love photography and pride myself on _seeing_ through the lens before ever _looking_ through the lens.  You, my friend, are the lens.  Nicely done, you have yet disappoint.

The only disappointment is your location.  You would be one I, and any other photographer, would be lucky to collaborate with.  If you ever move to Chicago, you're hired.

You are what wedding photographers aspire to be.  Again, nicely done.

Sincerely,

Nick Tornabene


----------



## rubbertree (Jan 7, 2009)

Peanuts said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> Rubbertree for 4 I used the 24-70 and for 8 I am quite certain it was the 135mm



Thank you for that. The 24-70 is my next lens to buy. I love seeing spectacular work done with it.


----------



## twocolor (Jan 7, 2009)

beautiful work!  I love that although the temple was where the wedding took place, you were able to give them such a large variety of photos that don't look "standard temple-y".  Sometimes those temple wedding pictures can start to look all the same.  Great job!!!


----------



## Craddie (Jan 8, 2009)

Amazing work - gorgeous shots.


----------



## iflynething (Jan 8, 2009)

Those are simply fantastic. I love your work....always have.

What was the ligthing set-up on #10. That looks great!.......

Edit: I should start reading posts. From the looks of the shot, I thought you had a couple flashes set up around the room.....

~Michael~


----------



## Kanikula (Jan 9, 2009)

Brittany, your work as always is so inspirational! :thumbup:


----------



## Arch (Jan 9, 2009)

ah must have missed this one!

Its all been said Brittany, you just get better and better. The only thing i can suggest at this point is that you just keep pluggin it and become as well known in your area (and elswhere) as you can... you should be at the top end of the wedding photographer spectrum and you should be reaping all the rewards.

Excellent series! :thumbup:


----------



## federerphotography (Jan 13, 2009)

Stunning work.

I have a question, do you find your clients request more 'closeup' stuff? I really really dig on imagery like 1, 2, 14, 15 (effecitvely, landscape photography with people in them) and LOVE creating it. 
But I find my clients don't find shots like 4, 5, 11, 12, 19 'close up' enough to count... (thus I purposely get 'close ups') ... What is your experience with the matter?


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't have much to add that has not already been said.  I love looking at your work, it gives great inspiration to new comers like myself.


----------



## Terri Walsh (Jan 23, 2009)

awesome work girl!!!


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 25, 2009)

Helloo.. I have been taking a bit of a forum hiatus with university coming back into full swing. EEps!

Thanks for the comments.. I appreciate every single one 

federerphotography:  I am starting to wonder if your couples want nose shots or something   No, I know what you mean.  I do typically have images taken closer up as well but my 'style' I guess one might say definitely leans more towards that of wider and including more of the landscape, so.. that is what they expect.  I actually at a recent client meeting had one of them say what really drew them to my work was the use of 'negative space' so.. *shrug*.  Now that you mention it, I think I do more 'close-up' work during the engagement shoot and a little bit wider for weddings.  Need to watch that actually... I'll stop rambling now


----------



## Wyjid (Feb 3, 2009)

i very jealous that you got a winter wedding, it's something i've always wanted to do. But where are you? it's -26 and there's no snow on the ground (well different days i guess) it's to bad though. i've always wanted to do snow shots.


----------

